# shct or macksnow ghoast



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

have a look at this pic...he came from a petshop, therefor nothing is know of his lineage, I've allways thought of him as a Shct but looking at web sites he looks like a macksnow ghoast, oppinions please


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

I just had a look through some 'google' images & found some with heavy tail spotting & some with 'banded' tail spotting. Also some had different head spotting with yellow base colour & white base colour on others. I think even the eyes were similar too so I think breeding to a SHCT would be the only way. If you get Mack Snows it's definatley a mack ghost - as I understand SHCT X MACK = MACK GHOST (?)


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

have a look here

Mack Leopard Geckos - Morphology

you can see the simularities..

I have two (hopefully) female shct het albinos, I'll mate him with one of then next year


----------



## *Kirsty* (Feb 18, 2007)

There isnt anyway of knowing for sure just by looking at him he looks like a normal SHCT to me and if he is from a petshop i very much doubt its a mack snow ghost.

Plus in the description it says....

"Ghost leopard Geckos are Hypo Leopard geckos that do not exhibit the carrot tail or tangerine coloration."


Yours has a nice carrot tail....


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kirsty* said:


> There isnt anyway of knowing for sure just by looking at him he looks like a normal shct to me and if he is from a petshop i very much doubt its a mack snow ghost.


The more I look at the forth pic on Mack Leopard Geckos - Morphology 

the more confused I get, I will have only two avaible females to put him to for next season, a Shct and a normal, I'll just have to wait and see what happens

I've allways thought he was shct so Im not dissapionted in anyway, just trying to get all my gex labled correctly

thanks

edit: just re-read your post about the CT....shct he is then


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

looks like a shct....am mack ghost would look like this











and would most likely not have the carrot tail unless the carrot tail gene had been introduced.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

The mack snow thing is so confusing so if you bred a mack snow and SHCTB you could get, mack snows, hypo snows, creamsicles and mack snow ghosts?


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

creamsicles, as far as I know are a line bred trait although they are hypo x mack snow it takes a few gens to get proper colouring.

hypo mack snow IS sort of creamsicle so you wouldn't get both.

From what I've read about 'ghost' leopard geckos it's just where they seem to be in shed but are not. But then looking on google earlier one site clearly stated SHTCT x mack snow = Ghost. This must be a 'super' hypo mack snow trait ?

but again this doesn't make sense as line breeding for creamsicles would surely make super hypo macks & SHSS anyway ? 

so is creamsicle line bred specifically with hypo only ? rather than super hypo being involved.

I have now confused myself & probably everyone else.

boywonder, Ssthisto where are you lol.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes I agree I am totally confused because The Urban Gecko sells hypo snows so they have to be a morph in their own right if they sell them being big breeders.

I have a SHCTB and an Albino het for Raptor they are my males and my females are a Bell Albino and a Mack snow poss het for albino and patternless and I have no idea what to bred what to next year :crazy:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

I would go for;

SHCTB x Bell = Hypos het bell. Then try for Hybinos.

Albino het raptor x Mack snow poss het albino & patty = Albinos, eclipses, Mack snows, I think with a mixture of patterning (jungle,stripe, reverse stripe).

I may not be 100% on that part as I still find raptor crosses slightly confusing as they're made up of different genetic & pattern morphs.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats sounds like a very good plan also should be getting a T.U.G snow soon OH is getting me one for my birthday. Think I will get a male and try and go down the route of mack bells, got some advice about them on here : victory:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry mate but yours is a cool incubated shctb, mack ghosts don't have a carrot tail, breed it to a bell with a carrot tail. 

and purpleskyes, tug bells would be awesom, nick lamb has a breeding trio of tug snows and may have offspring for sale soon


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

boywonder said:


> sorry mate but yours is a cool incubated shctb, mack ghosts don't have a carrot tail, breed it to a bell with a carrot tail.
> 
> and purpleskyes, tug bells would be awesom, nick lamb has a breeding trio of tug snows and may have offspring for sale soon


 
We got chatting myself and Nick Lamb and his lovely wife Carrie and they learnt of my obession with Mack snows. They told me about the tug's they had in the incubator and I have joined the waiting list. Cant wait to get the email when they hatch. Got a lovely albino het raptor from them at the show.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'm waiting for the very same email lol


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

boywonder said:


> sorry mate but yours is a cool incubated shctb, mack ghosts don't have a carrot tail, breed it to a bell with a carrot tail.


 
I'm happy with shct..

was thinking of mateing him with a rev strip, but missed her:whistling2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Quote from JMG about the creams
"They usually can't be made by just one or two generations of breeding Co-dominant snows to super hypos. All of the cremesicles that we are selling in 2007 are third generation super hypo X hypo/ super hypo Co-dominant snows."

So in short a cream is never 1st generation cross and if it didnt look like the ones on jmg's site then personally i wouldnt call it a cream


----------

